# going to try a new kind of fishing /magnet fishing



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

got a 250 lb pull magnet and going to see what i can pull up off the floor of lake erie. anybody lose anything ?


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Be careful you don't pull the plug! !


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Who knows, maybe you can catch some steelheads &#128515;


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

lost 1 set of motorhome keys off one of the docks at Geneva ramps. my oldest son just dropped them in his shirt pocket then bent over to untie the boat and out they went. I was very lucky I had just went the past Thursday and had 3 extra sets made up for deer hunting. but if someone hasn't got them they are still there.
sherman


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I think I recall AngerManagement lost a GoPro at Geneva!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Just work any dock along a marina. All kinds of stuff on the bottom that fell out of peoples hands. We lost a electrical plug once and i brought up 10 items with the net before I got the plug back.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

montagc said:


> I hope you are strong! A 250lb magnet stuck to an immovable object is gonna be a bear to get loose!


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

montagc said:


> I hope you are strong! A 250lb magnet stuck to an immovable object is gonna be a bear to get loose!


And then the rogue wave hits..


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Van, who said you were useless?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

montagc said:


> I hope you are strong! A 250lb magnet stuck to an immovable object is gonna be a bear to get loose!


maybe i will just tie her off and pull er out with my boat? i guess or get a bigger magnet and boat. wonder how many kicker motors are on the bottom? i know there was a nice 12 ga. lost off the breakwall many yrs ago. and i would bet there are many,many sets of keys out there. she got a set of mine.


----------



## Bob Crawford (Feb 4, 2020)

fishingful said:


> Just work any dock along a marina. All kinds of stuff on the bottom that fell out of peoples hands. We lost a electrical plug once and i brought up 10 items with the net before I got the plug back.


I use a double sided magnet with a 1300lb combined strength (650lb on each side) and it doesn't get stuck. You just have to use a very strong parachord. I've found all sorts of lures, glasses, a decent knife, long nosed pliers. I usually try magnet fishing if I'm not getting any hits with the fishing rod


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Bob Crawford said:


> I use a double sided magnet with a 1300lb combined strength (650lb on each side) and it doesn't get stuck. You just have to use a very strong parachord. I've found all sorts of lures, glasses, a decent knife, long nosed pliers. I usually try magnet fishing if I'm not getting any hits with the fishing rod


Welcome Bob Crawford!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> got a 250 lb pull magnet and going to see what i can pull up off the floor of lake erie. anybody lose anything ?



There's a bunch of Youtube videos on the subject,,,,
Guys, are making a bunch of mad-money with the 'finds'.

When i use'ta work, re-building bridges,,,,, one of my friends found SOME GUNS & a small EMPTY SAFE,,,, lol,, N side of Y-town. (the guns were a cool find,, but junk! (wonder WHO got 'popped'!? ;>)

Like beach walking,,,,, with a metal detector.? ya just never know,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Like Doboy said there are some youtube videos on this. The best ones are a couple of Czechs? they pull up lots of wwii machine guns and war relics. They were at a little swampy water hole not any bigger than a home foot print and pulled up an mp40 and a magazine. It was in really good shape.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Cool idea !
I saw two older gentlemen magnet fishing off of a local bridge. The hole below the bridge is a favorite swimming hole for local teens. They pulled up several objects but I was a little to far away to see what they found. 
I thought it was a cool idea but I didn't really appreciate the giant splash the magnet made when they tossed it off the bridge, I would have appreciated them just lowering it to the water 
They also had a mesh bag they lowered down but I never really figured out what that was all about ? ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

250 pull, I'm curious what the magnet actual weight is?


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

Stampede said:


> 250 pull, I'm curious what the magnet actual weight is?


They weight about 8 pounds. My heaviest has a 1600lm pull force and weights maybe 8 or 9.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I saw a guy at a local river for steelhead fishing tossing a weighted mesh bag, pulled in and took off hooks and lures, it rips them off the snags..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

